# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Algunas consecuencias de un trasvase sobreexplotado

## jasg555

Os voy a mostrar unas fotografías de la desembocadura del río Jarama en el Tajo, justo debajo de Aranjuez, y pocos km. antes de Toledo.

En las fotografías se puede apreciar claramente la retrocesión y pérdida de caudal del Tajo tras la construcción de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía.
hasta llegar a la situación actual en la que el Tajo es un río muy pequeño y comido por los carrizos debido a la falta de riadas. Mientras que el Jarama, debido a los enormes aporte de aguas residuales de las depuradoras de casi toda la Comunidad de Madrid y parte de Guadalajara a través del río Henares, ve incrementado su caudal.

Un cambio que no ha venido nada bien ni a la ribera, ni al Tajo, ni a nadie.

1946, el Tajo tiene un buen caudal, un cauce limpio y amplio en el que las posibles riadas no harían daño alguno. Este año se registró una tremenda sequía:



1956, Se puede ver el efecto regulación de los embalses de cabecera. Ya están construídos y cargando agua. El Jarama lleva agua, aunque ya el Manzanares aportaba muchísima agua residual.



1975, Años de grandes lluvias en España, el río corre pero se puede ver el devastador efecto de la regulación. Se laminan las avenidas y los agricultores se apropian del cauce del río, con el peligro que conlleva.



1991, el Tajo apenas un reflejo de lo que fué, exprimido como un limón por el trasvase Tajo-Segura. Los agricultores se siguen comiendo las márgenes. Para que luego digan de las avenidas de los ríos. El cañizo se sigue adueñando también del cauce.



2006, Se va acentuando la agonía, mejor dicho, la muerte total del Tajo. Al mismo tiempo que el Jarama crece de caudal, como la alcantarilla de Madrid que es.


2009, se nota la obligatoriedad de un caudal ecológico. Pero eso es una porquería. La vida de un río la marcan sus avenidas que limpian su cauce y las gravas de las raseras. Un chorrito contínuo no es más que la muerte lenta del río. El Jarama mandando cientos de miles de m3 de basura hacia Toledo.




En definitiva, se puede ver claramente como se hace desaparecer cassi por completo un río que en teoría es el más largo de la Península Ibérica.

Imaginaros el efecto que éste saqueo tendría en el delta de Ebro si se llevara a cabo ese trasvase que algún ministro iluminado dijo hace unos 8 años que se iba a hacer por c*j*n*s delante de unos enfervorizados empresarios levantinos.

No a los TRASVASES

----------


## cantarin

Gracias Jasg por esta ilustración, el tajo acaba siendo un riachuelo.

Ciertamente los embalses tienen un efecto regulatorio, pero también evitan desastes ecológicos, gracias a menquineza, el embalse retiene mucha agua y cuando no lleva tanta suelta agua para intentar mantener el misno nivel de agua, asi seguro que podriamos evitar esta situacion, no puede hacerse las cosas sin planificacion y sin sentido común.

Entrepeñas y buendia tendrían que soltar mas agua para abajo para que el tajo llevara un caudal lógico, porque vamos es una cloaca, lo dice todo el mundo, necesitamos que las autoridades medioambientales actuen ya.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.
Ya a finales de los 80, época en la que yo solía ir continuamente por estas zonas se veía venir esta situación. El río Henares a su paso por San Fernando olía a cloaca, el Jarama más de lo mismo, el Manzanares era un tema a parte ya que era de todo menos un río, aunque ahora creo que ya no está mal.
Y algunos años el Tajo en el tramo de Aranjuez a Toledo prácticamente no llevaba agua y comenzaba a oirse la frase "entre todos esán matando el Tajo"

----------


## Held

Gracias por las ilustraciones.

Al final parece más bien la desembocadura del Tajo en el Jarama, que triste.
Por cierto, eso de que el Manzanares no está mal, habría que discutirlo. Que ya no sea un charco apto sólo para seres vivos de otro planeta (porque en este no hay ni uno que aguante esos niveles de contaminación) es una cosa, pero de ahí a no estar mal, hay un abismo. 
¿Cuando empezará a concienciarse esta sociedad?

----------


## Salut

> Ciertamente los embalses tienen un efecto regulatorio, pero también evitan desastes ecológicos, gracias a menquineza, el embalse retiene mucha agua y cuando no lleva tanta suelta agua para intentar mantener el misno nivel de agua, asi seguro que podriamos evitar esta situacion, no puede hacerse las cosas sin planificacion y sin sentido común.


Bueno, eso de "desastre ecológico" es más que discutible. 

Los ríos son lo que son, y tienen un cierto regimen de crecidas que habría que tener en cuenta a la hora de realizar cualquier tipo de actividad cerca de uno.

Puede entenderse que, para los eventos con periodo de retorno muy elevao (> 50 años) resulte preferible realizar unas pocas obras de "defensa" y aprovechar el terreno que, de lo contrario, quedaría desaprovechado.

También puede entenderse la construcción de algunos embalses de regulación anual (yo preferiría en destino -en microcuencas endorreicas, o ramblas-, pero habitualmente se hace en origen -cabecera-), para el tema del riego.

Onviamente eso ni significa que las crecidas se traten de "desastres ecológicos", sino que nosotros invadimos una zona inundable... y en todo caso debemos construir obras de "defensa" (más bien de ataque).


Pero bueno, que hemos heredado la infraestructura que hemos heredado... y lo que hay que hacer meterle medidas correctoras, como es el caso de establecer un régimen de crecidas controladas.

En el caso del ATS habría que racionalizar el régimen ambiental de caudales, y gestionar los regadíos del SCRATS como si se trataran de un regadío más de la cuenca del Tajo.

----------


## jasg555

Las crecidas de los ríos son necesarias. Primero para limpiar el cauce, y al mismo tiempo proteger la vida acuática.
 Un cauce enlodado no puede albergar la vida de insectos acuáticos que viven entre las gravas del fondo. Insectos vitales para el alimento de los peces autóctonos que viven en el río.

Al mismo tiempo, un fondo de grava limpia es el frezadero natural de nuestros peces. Sin ella muchos se ven abocados a la extinción.

Se da además la circunstancia de que los depredadores introducidos no necesitan gravas, realizan la puesta en las plnatas o en nidos en el lodo.

 Un desastre total.

Por cierto, el Manzanares ha mejorado algo ha pasado a de ser un río completamente contaminado, a un río contaminado sin más.

 Invito a quien quiera a darse un paseo desde el Nudo Sur hasta la desembocadura en el Jarama. Será un paseo muy desagradable.

----------


## Salut

^^ Con tu permiso, añado tu post el hilo del "régimen ambiental de caudales", que más de uno en este foro (y fuera de él) se debería leer.

----------


## jasg555

> ^^ Con tu permiso, añado tu post el hilo del "régimen ambiental de caudales", que más de uno en este foro (y fuera de él) se debería leer.


 Muchas gracias. Lo estoy leyendo en éste momento.

----------


## Van Zant

¿Podemos saber si las fotos estan sacadas en fechas coincidentes?

----------


## jasg555

No te lo puedo decir con exactitud. No son fotos de ninguna página preparadas como tal.

Son fotografías sacadas por mí de la herramienta NOMECALLES de la Comunidad de Madrid, en la que se pueden ver fotos de la CAM en diversos años.

Pero sí te digo en vivo que el río en Aranjuez, bajaba como entre 10 y 20 veces más de caudal en los 70 a finales que ahora. Paulatinamente fué bajando hasta que se fijó un caudal ecológico recientemente.

No es el único caso. El Jarama y el Lozoya tienen tramos en los que no hay río.
Etc, etc...

En el caso del Tajo, es un mero arroyo hasta que se une con el Jarama, que es un chorro de mugre procedente de Madrid. El Jarama mantiene el caudal, pero en lugar de agua lleva  porquería.

----------


## perdiguera

> En el caso del Tajo, es un mero arroyo hasta que se une con el Jarama, que es un chorro de mugre procedente de Madrid. El Jarama mantiene el caudal, pero en lugar de agua lleva  porquería.


¿Y de que el Jarama lleve porquería, acaso tiene la culpa el trasvase?
Separemos las cosas porque si no, podemos liar a los demás.
Que el trasvase deje al Tajo hecho unos zorros nada tiene que ver con el Jarama.
¿O es que acaso si el Tajo no tuviese el trasvase dejaríais que el Jarama fuese un "chorro de mugre"?

----------


## Salut

^^ Con un caudal ambiental más elevado se diluirían los contaminantes procedentes del Jarama, evitando así la contaminación de los tramos posteriores.

Dentro de las metodologías de "caudal ecológico" se contempla la dilución de contaminantes como uno de los factores más importantes.


Obviamente una parte del problema también se puede afrontar desde la depuración de aguas residuales y pluviales -solución más satisfactoria por recuperar también el propio río Jarama-, pero buena parte de esa contaminación es de origen difuso y por lo tanto no se puede tratar.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros:

Efectivamente como dice Salut, si hubiera un caudal ecológico mayor se diluiria y no habría tanto aspecto de contaminado, de mal oliente, etc.

Efectivamente Perdiguera, los trasvases no hacen que el jarama baje como baja, pero tambien es cierto que hay que pensar la cuenca que recoge de agua, toda la zona norte de guadalajara y madrid, el corredor del henares y el propio madrid. Aunque existen depuradoras, yo he estado en dos y el agua sale cási limpia pero no limpia y seamos sensatos, si en guadalajara por ejemplo no sale limpia del todo que no va a salir de madrid con tanto habitante y tanta industria...

Pero lo que no tiene sentido es que digan que hay que ir 6 m3/s y que va vien la cosa, si veis las fotos es como decir 2/3 son del jarama y 1/3 el tajo, es decir que el afluente lleva mas agua que el propio rio, con lo cual no se diluye nada, hay mas contaminacion que agua pura del Tajo. Tampoco tiene sentido que el tajo, lleve incluso en verano, más de 10 m3/s de media en la cabecera del rio y a su paso por talavera este reducido a 6 m3/s eso es lo que no tiene sentido. Si lo tiene si sabemos porque lo hacen, para que aumenten las reservas de Entrepeñas y así poder tener mas agua disponible, pero a costa de que, ¿de "matar a un rio"?...

Confio en que el nuevo plan de cuenca, reconozca lo que la experiencia dice, lo que dicen la gente que vive en el tajo, que un rio como este no puede bajar "tan pobre" y "tan tocado" como baja por Talavera, y quien dice talavera lo dice por otros sitios menos por cabecera, que debemos ser los unicos que tenemos la suerte de tener un rio decente.  Esperemos que la experiencia de ver la cabecera asi, el rio tan tocado se aplique y mejore en este nuevo plan.

----------


## jasg555

> ]¿Y de que el Jarama lleve porquería, acaso tiene la culpa el trasvase?[/B]
> Separemos las cosas porque si no, podemos liar a los demás.
> Que el trasvase deje al Tajo hecho unos zorros nada tiene que ver con el Jarama.
> ¿O es que acaso si el Tajo no tuviese el trasvase dejaríais que el Jarama fuese un "chorro de mugre"?


 En parte sí. Si el Tajo llevara lo que debe llevar, la dilución, como dice Salut haría que en Toledo, el Tajo no fuera un río muerto.

Aún así, aquí hay para todos. Madrid, a pesar de la propaganda, comenzó a depurar por los 80, y a fecha de hoy, por mucho que cacareen los cargos municipales y de la CAM. el agua que baja por el Manzanares es una m*erda. El agua que baja por el Henares y el Tajuña, aunque ha mejorado, es otra m*erda, y el Jarama, debajo de la fábrica de cervezas El Aguila, es otra m*erda.

Como ves, una cosa no quita la otra, y a cada uno lo suyo.

Aunque todo lo expuesto anteriormente, no mueve ni una coma la intención del hilo, que es denunciar que el trasvase Tajo-Segura ha transformado un río precioso, con vida hasta Aranjuez, en un chorrete que no merece llamarse así.

----------


## perdiguera

> ^^ Con un caudal ambiental más elevado se diluirían los contaminantes procedentes del Jarama, evitando así la contaminación de los tramos posteriores.
> 
> Dentro de las metodologías de "caudal ecológico" se contempla la dilución de contaminantes como uno de los factores más importantes.
> 
> 
> Obviamente una parte del problema también se puede afrontar desde la depuración de aguas residuales y pluviales -solución más satisfactoria por recuperar también el propio río Jarama-, pero buena parte de esa contaminación es de origen difuso y por lo tanto no se puede tratar.


Veamos: si hacemos porquería pero la diluimos, somos unos tios como Dios manda.
Yo personalmente sigo sin entender la primera parte de mi mensaje anterior.
¿que culpa tiene el trasvase de que el Jarama sea un "chorro de porqueria"?
Y también la segunda.
Y la tercera.
¿O es que nuestra porquería no huele y la de los demás si?
Seamos sensatos y que los bosques nos dejen ver el árbol. Sí, al revés.

----------


## jasg555

> Veamos: si hacemos porquería pero la diluimos, somos unos tios como Dios manda.
> Yo personalmente sigo sin entender la primera parte de mi mensaje anterior.
> ¿que culpa tiene el trasvase de que el Jarama sea un "chorro de porqueria"?
> Y también la segunda.
> Y la tercera.
> ¿O es que nuestra porquería no huele y la de los demás si?
> Seamos sensatos y que los bosques nos dejen ver el árbol. Sí, al revés.


 Perdiguera, no hagas demagogia, que ya está suficientemente explicado hombre.

----------

